# Homemade radio removal keys?



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Has anyone made homemade radio removal keys for the double din. The one that requires the 4 keys to remove. And if you have let me know how/what you used. I was thinking about cutting 2 hacksaw blades in half and grinding them to the looks of the ones 42DD sold but are no longer available.


----------



## Niagara_V_Dub (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Homemade radio removal keys? (20th#0000)*

I bet if you go to the dealership and throw the guy a few bucks or a 6er he will hook you up.


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

Closest dealership is an hour away.


----------



## Hard_Timez (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (20th#0000)*

search the forums cause i've seen a post of some dude making them outta old credit cards. local car audio shops sell them and harbor freight got a kit that has like every oem and aftermarket stereo keys ever made. runs around 25-30 for the HF kit and it does include 4 keys for the DD and even audi, etc.








but if you use it for evil and gank some poor kids stereo, then i'll have to kill you.


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

No radio ganking here. Although I would like to kill the person that stole my old head unit out of my storage bedroom at my dads. F***er probably sold it for 100 bucks too, paid 700.
I want my nonmonsoon double din out so I can put in my new single din and gauges.


----------



## Hard_Timez (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (20th#0000)*

i tried searching, but i couldn't find it. there was a post how to make those keys homemade in the B5 passat forums. maybe it was in passatworld.com. maybe someone knows exactly where it is and chimes in. my last car got stolen a few years ago. took a nice clarion deck (rare old skool audiophile with digital eq and optical fiber wiring) and my american bass sub/amp setup in the trunk. terrible. i cried that day. but then i got a vw and i'm still cryin, but for a different reason. lol. i swear one more oil leak...just one more...


----------



## BigJoe13 (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (Hard_Timez)*

The Nail file on a swiss army knife works as a key, but not many people have 4 of them lying around.


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

I drove a few towns over to the nearest car audio shop and thier installer had keys so I paid him to remove it. Bye bye double din. Hello hotness.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Homemade radio removal keys? (20th#0000)*

wal-mart = $8 for 4 keys


----------



## Hard_Timez (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: Homemade radio removal keys? (orange1218)*

very nice but you shouldve went with an alpine, clarion or eclispe. you spent so much on your car and you going down to a jvc?


----------



## 20th#0000 (Feb 24, 2007)

I had a $700 alpine that was stolen from me from my dad's house. My last car had the sound system. Besides I paid $63 for this one brand new.
My old car. 2 JL 10" (yes 10" I don't listen to rap), JL 5 1/4" components up front, JL 6 1/2" components in the rear, JL 1000 watt mono block for subs, JL 450 watt for components, mini ps2, and screens in headrests.










_Modified by 20th#0000 at 9:07 PM 6-1-2009_


----------



## Hard_Timez (Dec 4, 2004)

*Re: (20th#0000)*

nice "last car" .supa clean. after my deck/system got stolen, headed back to ebay and scored another nice clarion deck for only 250 (worth 900 back in the day) it was the next model (not higher up, only newer and different since it went through an overhaul). i just had patience and waited for the right price on that deck. i now own 2 but they just sit wrapped in plastic in a box in my garage. i should sell them but they gettin more rare and they don't make em like they used to. dude, 2 tens would pwn for rap. especially the setup ni the pic. i have a jl 10" w0 in a ported box in a my dad's minivan hooked up to only a lil' 150watt pioneer amp and the factory deck. i've had peoples' jaws drop when i pounded rap through it. even some 8" pwn for rap. i like either having one 10 or 1 12. you don't need any more than that.


----------



## like_a_bullet (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: (20th#0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20th#0000* »_I drove a few towns over to the nearest car audio shop and thier installer had keys so I paid him to remove it. Bye bye double din. Hello hotness.










I like the little pink bag a'top your hide-a-ashtray; custom as well?


----------



## WooferDawg (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Homemade radio removal keys? (20th#0000)*

I must have gone to half a dozen different places: Walmart, Dealerships, Pepboys...and then...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated
THAT worked for me (SCREWDRIVERS)


----------



## jimi1508 (Oct 22, 2004)

i used a hack saw blade to make a set of keys and tehy work great. the balde is about the same thickness as the OEM keys


----------



## LC (Sep 2, 2001)

*Removal keys*

If anyone is looking for DIY radio removal key information, I found the following TDIClub post includes a very nice template.
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=364014


----------

